# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Brandwond

## vogeltje1990

hallootjes,

Een vraagje voor jullie, ik heb in een impulsieve bui een ongelukje gehad met een aansteker en heb nu een flinke brandwond op mijn arm zitten.

Ik durf niet naar de EHBO te gaan aangezien ik bekend ben met autumutilatie en net ontslagen ben uit het ziekenhuis, ben ik bang dat ze me weer willen gaan opnemen.

Weten jullie hoe ik het beste die wond kan verzorgen? de randjes zijn inmiddels aardig opgedroogd en rood/zwart in het midden is het echter nog aardig vochtig en raar van kleur de blaar die er op zat heb ik er al af getrokken, is dit normaal of is het aan het ontsteken?
moet ik er iets over heen doen? ik ben bang dat het er tegen aan gaat plakken en dat het dan alleen maar erger wordt.
ik heb er nu een plijster overheen gedaan voor de gevoelige huid, ik dacht dat zal wel niet gaan plakken, maar anders blijft mijn kleding eraan zitten en ik denk dat dat het alleen maar erger maakt.

Hebben jullie tips?

alvast heel erg bedankt!

----------


## sietske763

er zijn van die vettige gaasjes ook met jodium, die zou ik erop leggen en dan wat ander materiaal, droge gazen en dan vastplakken met tape.
in jouw geval zou ik voor de vette jodium gazen kiezen dan is de wond beter bestand tegen infecties.

----------


## vogeltje1990

> er zijn van die vettige gaasjes ook met jodium, die zou ik erop leggen en dan wat ander materiaal, droge gazen en dan vastplakken met tape.
> in jouw geval zou ik voor de vette jodium gazen kiezen dan is de wond beter bestand tegen infecties.


ah, bedankt, ik denk dat je die gewoon bij de drogist kunt kopen die gaasjes? ga meteen eens kijken of ik ze kan vinden. Heb er enorme spijt van doet verschrikkelijk zeer.

Bedankt!

----------


## sietske763

en anders bij de apotheek?
je kan ze op recept krijgen maar ik begrijp dat je de dokter niets wil laten weten

----------


## vogeltje1990

nee wil liever niets laten weten nee, maar is misschien wel beter, zal maandag eens vertellen dan moet ik toch in het ziekenhuis zijn, zal meteen eens vragen voor die gaasjes, ik moet gewoon niet zo eigenwijs zijn ;-)

bedankt voor je tips!

----------


## christel1

Of flamigel gaan halen of flamazine bij de apotheek, die vettige gaasjes zijn ook ok maar ontsmetten niet , maar flamazine is ontsmettend en is misschien beter bij zo'n brandwond ? Je krijgt dat zonder voorschrift hoor en je houdt het koel in de koelkast, daar doe je dan een gaasje over en een klein verbandje en elke dag verschonen en niet aan prutsen he.... ga daar vandaag nog om, zal je minder pijn hebben ook en een brandwondenmiddel kan je best maar altijd in huis hebben, is niks mis mee hoor, heb dat ook in de koelkast liggen....

----------


## afra1213

Bij verbrandingen werkt het goed om propolis op de huid te smeren dit werkt geneeskrachtig en neemt snel de pijn weg.
Als je geen propolis heb kan je ook zuivere honing er op smeren.
Dit werkt ook goed en zelfs beter als koelen van de wond. 
Verbranding is immers een soort ontstekingsreactie en om iets te genezen dient er een goede doorbloeding te zijn. 
Door koudwater trekt het bloed weg uit de huid en dit werkt dus averechts op het genezingsproces.

----------

